# Triton 2 1/4hp plunger router



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

I have one as well, and I love it! My previous router was a bad Craftsman router that I bought in the early 80s, so this is a huge improvement over that.

One reason I went for this router was the provided crank that makes it easy to adjust the bit depth when the router is mounted in a table. The only catch is: you still need access to the router below, assuming you want to use the lever that locks the depth, which is a good idea for depth accuracy and repeated cuts.

I also love it that it is quick and easy to move the collet assembly all the way up and, when you do so, there is a snap lock to hold the collet in place. They provide the perfect wrench to loosen or tighten the collet, and you can do it with one hand thanks to that snap lock. Again, this is great for use in a table.

I wish the included base accepted standard bushings. Some boxes now include an adapter that allows the use of these bushings. If yours does not, send an email to Triton. I did that and the US sales rep sent me one for free.

Last tip: Highland Woodworking has the 2.25HP model on sale for $169.99, and the 3.25HP model for $199.99. These are much better prices than what I paid a couple of years ago! Note: I do not work for Highland Woodworking, and don't know anyone who does.

Yes, I'm another happy Triton user.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

To anyone who is looking for a table router, and read Mark's comment:
Freud makes a fixed base FT1700 2.25 hp router that you can perform all adjustments from above the table.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

@pintodeluxe: does the Freud router allow you to lock the bit depth after setting it, from above?

I once bought a Freud biscuit cutter and found it very disappointing. They make very good sawblades, but for me I would make sure any Freud power tool was returnable.

I don't have any experience with their router, but this comes from an Amazon review: "Although changing cutters from above the table is nice, all the raising and lowering of the motor is done from beneath the table. I have found it easier to adjust the precise cutter height by reaching under the table as the adjusting hole plugs with sawdust almost immediately. In addition, the height adjustment is very crudely executed with tremendous play between the base and the motor which shifts when the crude locking lever is engaged. These combine to undermine any pretense at precision."

The Triton has very smooth and price raising and lowering of bits, with no play, and there is no the crank hole would get plugged with dust.

The Freud if fixed-base only, whereas the Triton does both fixed and plunge. Of course, some people prefer to have a router do one or the other but not both.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Have this router and love it.

And Triton (now part of HTC Tools) stands behind their stuff.


----------



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

I agree with Mark we must both own the same bisccuit cutter. I have looked at this router a couple times seems like anice tool.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for this review. I just placed my order. Anyone want a crumby Black & Decker - cheap?


----------

